# best oral gear



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 21, 2005)

what would you consider the best oral for the first couple weeks of a bulker cycle? I know dbol is very popular, but is there something stronger? or should I do a short estered test instead?


----------



## a-bomb83 (Sep 21, 2005)

var would be good. 40-60mg/day.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Sep 21, 2005)

Drol is stronger than d-bol


----------



## manatwork (Sep 21, 2005)

anadrol 50 I think is the, or one of the most powerful orals available, never used it myself tho.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont know of many people that use var as a bulker


----------



## AKAPITBULL (Sep 21, 2005)

Androl50 Swole You Up!!!!!!!


----------



## a-bomb83 (Sep 21, 2005)

mg for mg, dbol is stronger than drols. people take 100mg even 150mg of drol ed, but to see dbol ran that high is not as normal. drols would be good. personally if your down for poking twice per day (with a 29g of course ) get some test susp. that what i'll be using to kick start my cyp/tren e cycle.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 21, 2005)

I Love Anadrol!!!!!!! :d  :d  :d


----------



## black77 (Sep 22, 2005)

i like dbol get the naps .they work good for me .i get them for 35 hundred .A50 to many fakes and cost to much 1-3 dollars per 50 mg .but maybe you can find them cheaper


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 24, 2005)

I like naps better than thais because of the effects they have on my stomach.

I also like anadrol very very much.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 24, 2005)

Try the dbol first - before drol.  GP dbol impressed me tremendously.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 24, 2005)

i prefer anadrol over dbol only because the dbol causes alot of lower back pain for me but the anadrol does not.  this is one of the possible side affects of dbol and since i get this side affect i avoid dbol entirely. i just cant take it at high enough dosages for it to work well without getting the damn pain.  

the best product i ever took as an oral that caused the greatest strength gains was bolasterone. it blew away drol performance wise but it cant be found right now since the 1 ug lab that was making it stopped producing it not long ago.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 24, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> the best product i ever took as an oral that caused the greatest strength gains was bolasterone. it blew away drol performance wise but it cant be found right now since the 1 ug lab that was making it stopped producing it not long ago.



Why do you tempt us with these impossible to get substances?
Now I want some bolasterone. I want it bad and I want it now.
See what you've done?


----------



## big o (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll second the bolasterone...There's nothing better than that.....If you remember I started that thread awhile back and only the older guys remember that....
Pin seriously B-D should look into making that compound again....It beats drol 3 fold


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Sep 27, 2005)

Bolasterone Is Perported To Be Seven Times More Anabolic Than Testosterone

The legal Bolasterone analogue is orally active in addition to actually 7 times more strong and effective than testosterone itself (some reports say 7 - 17% more powerful). In addition Bolasterone is also a 5alpha-reduced androgen (like Masteron, one of most effective performance enhancing steroids of all time), which means it cannot aromatize to estrogen, in addition to will not cause unwanted side effects often associated by means of pro-hormones and anabolic steroids (like gynocomastia, a.k.a. "Bitch Tits", acne, water bloat etc.) in addition to for the reason that Bolasterone is a 5alpha-reduced androgen this means no liver toxicity. All this makes Bolasterone safe, in addition to most effective pro-steroid available anywhere, at any price.


----------



## oriansport (Sep 27, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> what would you consider the best oral for the first couple weeks of a bulker cycle? I know dbol is very popular, but is there something stronger? or should I do a short estered test instead?





Superdrol


This is a nice dry BULKING oral real STEROID that will provide continual strength and no bloat. Not to androgenic

Here read up on this


Superdrol (methasteron) is definitely not a prohormone: it is a very active form of a designer supplement. Superdrol gets its name from the fact that it is a super-saturated, or 2-reduced, form of Anadrol. Anadrol has a =C-OH at the 2nd position, and if this is totally saturated (reduced) with hydrogen, it gives -CH3. Another way to describe it is that it is a 2a-17a-dimethyl of drostanolone (Masteron). Masteron has a single methyl group at the 2nd position. Superdrol is a modification of this structure by adding another methyl group at the 17th position, like M1T or M-Dien. However you may wish to look at it, it is by this simple-looking transformation that Superdrol comes to occupy the sweet spot between the chemical natures of Anadrol and Masteron. Since it is already reduced at the 5th position, it cannot make estrogen. Progesterone is not an issue: perhaps 0.1% can aromatize, in theory. In fact, this compound should not have any major metabolites at all. Maybe a few hydroxylated adrenal metabolites, but only traces. It is basically excreted unchanged as the conjugated glucuronate. The extra electron density at the 2 makes Superdrol 2-3x as anabolic (mg for mg) than Anadrol. To borrow from the language of genetics, Superdrol is a fine example of hybrid vigor: it has only the best attributes of each, and none of the worst. This is a supplement designed to have it all. 


Anadrol/oxymetholone 17ß-hydroxy-2-hydroxymethylene-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-3-one 
Superdrol/methasteron 2a,17a-Dimethyl-17ß-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 
Masteron/drostanolone 2a-methyl-17ß -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one
Proviron/mesterolone 1a-methyl-17ß -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one




EFFECTS


Anabolic effects & dosing requirements
As fascinating as all this chemistry might be, you are probably much more interested in how well Superdrol is going to work. What you are going to gain, and how much it will take you to make these gains? The gains from Superdrol are very dry and lean, so numbers do not tell the whole story, but let us look at them nonetheless. According to the book values, Superdrol should be 20% as androgenic as the reference standard methyl-test, and 400-800% as anabolic, while M1T is 910-1600%, and Anadrol closer to 300%, while being twice as androgenic as Superdrol, mg for mg. So in theory, Superdrol should be half as anabolic as the same dosage of M1T, and 10-20% as androgenic. This would mean that it should take twice the dosage of Superdrol to match the anabolic effects of M1T, at which dosage its androgenic side-effects would be 20-40% of those from M1T. Fortunately in the case of Superdrol it exceeds in practice its theoretical promise. All testers – who were selected in part because of their experience with M1T – found that the muscle gains produced from Superdrol were no less than 2/3 of what a comparable dose of M1T would have given them. Moreover, they found very few sideeffects to complain about. 

What this means for you is that you will need somewhere between 10 and 40mg of Superdrol per day. Period. There was, certainly, a desire to get this product to market before the ban, but because we were able to keep its chemistry secret, competition did not force it to be rushed, as was the case with M-Dien. Accordingly, proper testing was carried out, allowing us to determine real world dosing recommendations, not ballpark theoretical numbers. The following recommendations are honest and accurate: 10-15mg will be sufficient for beginners under 200lbs; 20-25mg for those advanced lifters under 200lbs, or for those above 200lbs but untrained; 30-35mg for men who have seriously trained themselves but are under 240lbs. For men who think they need to run a dose which falls between the use of whole capsules, one extra 10mg capsule can be taken before workouts, such that the weekly average is appropriate. as a rule of thumb, Superdrol will require 50% more of a dose than M1T to give you comparable gains in muscle. Any women who are entertaining the possibility of using Superdrol should reduce the weight to accord with their sex and their height, and then divide these dosages by a factor of no less than ten. Capsules will then have to be diluted in liquid to be measured accurately. For men, 40mg is a dose only for the very large or the true non-responders, by which I mean people who do not see results on less than 30mg of M1T. Very few people will need 40mg of Superdrol, and no one will need above 50mg. If used in a stack reduce the daily dose by 5-10mg, which would be very prudent given how well Superdrol will stack, and if not its expense, then your very limited supply. The testers whose dosing fit the above guidelines gained, on average, five pounds of muscle in under three weeks, while losing water and gaining no fat on hyper caloric bulking diets. The quality of the gains from Superdrol comes from its likeness to Masteron while the quantity comes from its similarity to Anadrol. Masteron, expensive and very rare, is almost a perfect cutting steroid, being highly androgenic and antiestrogenic.

If you must have a rough comparison to something already out there, one tester described the quality of gains as being akin to those from fina or a test/halo combo, but such comparisons are bound to be inexact. Gains are very dry, and it makes muscles noticeably more hard and dense. The explosive gains from Anadrol are accompanied by a great deal of water retention and fat. M1T, as you surely well know, produces explosive gains not unlike those of Anadrol, but this comes at a cost. More on this later. As to how difficult it is to retain the gains from Superdrol, you are invited to follow the testers’ post-cycle results. To date, the results are promising, with no loss of mass or vascularity. The gains from Superdrol will be impressive, and they will not take long to start, but they will be more gradual to be recognized than those which come from aromatizing steroids. Your numbers in the gym and on the tape measure
will go up, not explosively, but they will go up surely and steadily. The diuretic effect of Superdrol will at first mask the gains as you lose water and gain muscle. When mass begins to increase, it should do so disproportionately compared to tape-measurements. So if you are only checking the scale, or if you are not lean enough to notice the loss of water, persist and be rewarded. 

Strength
Anadrol is famous for explosive gains in strength. M1T is not. Superdrol shares with Anadrol a capacity for impressive, but consistent, gains in strength. Testers experienced dramatic and immediate strength gains, when consuming sufficient calories. To their surprise and our delight, every single one became stronger every single workout, and many personal bests were recorded, while volume increased. Being a DHT derivative, it is a fair question to ask whether the strength gains from Superdrol can be maintained, or whether they will not dissipate shortly after one terminates use of the drug. In response to this, consider that 1) the strength gains from pure androgens are not generally accompanied by proportional gains in mass, and 2) the gains in both strength and mass which result from dianabol/m1,4add are - besides being accompanied by bloating - diminished soon after one goes off, they don’t just disappear,
but they are hard to keep. If the mass gains from Superdrol are solid rather than fleeting, then the strength which came with this increase in muscle mass should be much easier to maintain than those which can result from the use of Anadrol, Dianabol/M1,4ADD, or many of the pure androgens, which achieve a significant amount of their effect on strength through their psychotropic effects on focus and aggression. 

Athletic Performance
Along with marked increases in strength, all testers observed undeniable increases in their endurance, whether in cardio or adding to the sets they could perform. Breathing and heart rates were not as high as expected. Given Superdrol’s chemical relation to Anadrol and Masteron, it was speculated that this could be due to an increase in red blood cell (RBC) count, which would allow the use of more oxygen. Masteron has also been used as an Anadrol alternative for aplastic anemia, so it should be a strong immune stimulator and RBC booster, as many 5-reduced compounds are. In Anadrol, the extra stamina which should accompany the known increase in RBC is largely counteracted by the estrogen related effects. Because these are absent with Superdrol, increased RBC count may seemed a probable explanation for the increase in endurance. But because the increased endurance occurred quickly, I am hesitant to assert that an increased RBC count is the reason. Shortly after this appears in print, there should be blood work available to confirm or deny this. No matter the explanation, Superdrol does increase endurance significantly. 

Fluid Retention
Masteron and Anadrol are on the opposite ends of the spectrum in regards to fluid retention. In this regard, Superdrol lies close to Masteron, which – being unable either to convert to estrogen or mimic the effects of estrogen – has typically been used for reducing water retention while increasing muscle hardness and density. The rapid gains in mass caused by Anadrol involve not a little water retention: bloating is unavoidable, as with Dianabol/M1,4ADD. With Superdrol, there is no extra water retention. There is not even facial bloating. It forms no estrogen, so the renin-angiotensin-aldosterone (RAAS) system cannot be activated to cause any water retention. M1T has the unfortunate effect of causing water retention in the kidneys, which can be painful, and is definitely unhealthy.

The pumps for which Anadrol is known are caused by an increase in the volume of blood, some of it RBC but much of it water. Blood pressure rises accordingly, and can lead to headaches, other forms of discomfort, or worse. The pumps from Superdrol could well be the result of the volumization of blood without the water gain, as noted above. It is in fact a mild diuretic. This helps contribute to the unmatched vascularity noticed in lean individuals. Because it dries you out, unless you are cutting for a reason, like a contest, you should increase your water intake accordingly. You can expect to drop at least several pounds of water in your first few days of use. From testers who monitored their blood pressure, there was no indication that it rose significantly, nor were there in others symptoms of high BP, for example, face turning beet red, or feeling nauseous after a few light sets. The pumps and increased vascularity from Superdrol are pleasant - “my biceps feel flexed when at rest” in the words of one tester. That is, until the dose is becomes too
high, at which point Superdrol shares with Anadrol back pumps, cramps, or aches. These can inhibit workouts. At proper doses, these are fleeting, not unlike those from M1T, but not as severe. However, the tester who challenged the highest dose experienced such discomfort that he literally had to lay on the gym floor in between sets. It seems that Superdrol has a built in mechanism, harmless enough, to prevent its abuse.

Fat
Masteron is very effective in cutting cycles to reduce bodyfat; Anadrol does not mind putting on a few pounds ‘for the winter.’ Superdrol testers were all eating well, no one was cutting, and mass was going up faster than tape-measurements. It was wondered whether Superdrol exhibited fat-burning properties like tren. This can be discounted, and explained instead as a diuretic effect: testers size did not change dramatically because they lost water, while their muscles grew and became more dense. So in regard to fat, Superdrol falls right between Masteron and Anadrol: one could say that it neutral in terms of
partitioning. When using Superdrol, fat will not magically melt away, but nor will it especially inhibit fat loss on a cut. It will not especially prime you for fat gains on a bulk, but if you do not watch your diet you can get fat.

Psychological Effects
The psychological effects of Anadrol and Masteron are noticeable, if not as pronounced as with some other DHT derivatives. It was not clear what, if any, psychological effects should have been expected from Superdrol, given how little its androgenic effects looked to be on paper. What the testers found, to begin with was that Superdrol felt “somatically clean,” meaning that there was zero sense of physical malaise or indisposition which is common to Anadrol and especially M1T. On the contrary, testers had a sense of physical well-being, a clean feeling of being ‘on’ – as distinct from the sure knowledge that one is growing, even if one doesn’t feel well, that one gets from M1T or Anadrol. This feeling was not as pronounced as with Dianabol. Psychologically, the following were attributed to the use of Superdrol: confidence, assertiveness, focus, increased libido, the need to do something, aggressiveness in the gym, a
command mindset, and some irritability – especially upon ramping up to the next dosing level. One tester described the CNS stimulation he got from doing 30mg at once as being stronger than 50mg of M5, 32mg of M4OHN, or EC. Endurance and strength should be mentioned here as well, because while above I have offered physical explanations for them, some of this effect could well be psychological, in which case it would dissipate upon cessation of the use of Superdrol. There was some increase in appetite for some of the testers, a decrease for others; in either case this was not overwhelming.

Recovery
Recovery time on Superdrol was improved, slightly but noticeably - not on a par, however, with a similar dose of M1T, let alone Anadrol. In this light you should be reminded that the increases in strength which you will experience on Superdrol do not come with a proportional increase in the strength of connective tissue. So when using Superdrol, you should observe strict form in the gym or else you invites injury, which obviously defeats the purpose of any kind of performance enhancing agent. 



ADVERSE EFFECTS


Across the board, testers were astounded by the virtual absence of unwelcome side-effects from Superdrol use. One tester, already balding, mentioned an occasional itchy scalp. The only exception to the clean bill given to Superdrol was noted earlier, lower back pain at excessive doses. This lack of side-effects can be attributed to Superdrol’s very low androgenic capacity and its anti-estrogenic effects. Everything OK in there? So what’s the catch, the bad news? From the provisional results, there does not seem to be any bad news. You should be sure to check the results of the testers’ blood work which will appear in their logs. If I were to speculate as to what could be most worrying, it would be if Superdrol lowered HDL (good cholesterol) levels into the single digits - something which M1T is very good at doing. As to hepatotoxicity, Superdrol is estimated to be more toxic than M4OHN, while far less toxic than M1T. The blood work will tell, but there was absolutely no indication from any of the testers, or from the chemistry of Superdrol, that it should be highly toxic. The unbearable back pumps which accompany excessive use of Superdrol effectively limits its potential for abuse. There were no indications of high blood pressure: headaches, nosebleeds, or anything of the sort. Testers were not fatigued or lightheaded, or any of the other symptoms of low blood sugar levels, as accompanies the use of M1T and Anadrol. Superdrol could still have some effect on this, however, and it something to keep in mind, especially if one will simultaneously be using Glucophase XR. Sleep was not interrupted, nor was it reported to be noticeably improved. Nausea and diarrhea were absent.

Unwelcomed Growth
As stated earlier, Superdrol is a mild androgen, and anti-estrogenic. Testers found no occurrence of acne, excessive hair growth, indications of benign prostate hypertrophy (BPH). You will not want to brave the back cramps to take enough of this to make you have to begin to be worried about androgenic sides. At 40mg, one tester noticed a tendency to bruise more easily. Zero estrogen conversion with this one, because it's 5-reduced and A-ring alkylated on top of that. Binding to the aromatase enzyme, estrogen production will be reduced. Also, the parent compound (Masteron) is used exclusively as an anti-neoplastic for metastatic breast cancer, so Superdrol is a strong anti-e. Clearly, Superdrol is not progestational, it is non-aromatizable, and even anti-estrogenic. But this said, it is worth reminding you that no one is clear on what the reasons are for why people get gyno. It can occur even in people using substances with these characteristics. One tester thought he could be having some early symptoms of gyno, although on paper there is clearly no reason to suspect Superdrol contributed to this. The point to take from this is that it is imperative to always have nolvadex or generic tamoxifen citrate powder on hand to administer at the first notice of symptoms of gyno.

Unwelcome Losses
As has been stated, Superdrol is a mild androgen, and hair loss (androgenetic alopecia) should not be much of a concern if you are not very predisposed to it. Another concern, especially in light of the peoples’ experiences with M1T is the question of how hard Superdrol will shut you down. The testers ran Superdrol by itself, some of them at very high doses. Not one experienced anything to indicate anything like the severe degree of shutdown which almost immediately accompanies the use of M1T. That said, it is inconceivable that Superdrol can do what it does without affecting the HPTA axis, and PCT is always mandatory. Because Superdrol itself is mild in terms of shutdown, if you were to run it by itself, recovery with PCT should be quite easy. Most people, however, will elect to run Superdrol as part of a stack. 



NECESSARY SUPPLEMENTS?


In the case of most oral steroids, legal or otherwise, there are a number of supplements which are not really optional. With M1T, everybody’s favorite, 4-AD is really not an option. Liver protection supplements are optional, or they are so only at your peril. And little can be done about perpetually low blood sugar levels, and single-digit HDL levels. Anti-e’s are not specifically necessary for most orals, used alone. With Superdrol, none of these supplements are necessary - and no letro, finasteride, or dex - because none of these side-effects are especially worrisome. The only potential exception is the HDL issue. All steroid use adversely affects HDL levels, but we need to be sure to know how safe Superdrol is in this regard. The results of the testers’ blood work will resolve this worry, or make people aware that this is an issue. In any case, the only thing which could be done about this would be to limit the
length of one’s cycle. As mentioned above, supplements are necessary with every steroid for PCT, and Superdrol even though it is mild in terms of suppression is no exception. I mention this here in part to remind you of the possibility that research chemicals may become much more difficult to come across depending on what actions take place subsequent to the ban. With Superdrol, if anything is close to necessary, it would be general liver protection such as from K-R-ALA. Everything else is strictly optional, and can be used in a complementary stack Superdrol, not as something necessary to counter the deficiencies of the primary mass builder.

A very minor issue which you should look for an answer is what the half-life of Superdrol is in the body. If it is short, this will call for dividing your daily dose rather than taking it all at once. If the half-life is longer, it would be an unnecessary inconvenience to do so. 



IMPLICATIONS AND STACKS


Cycle Length
Because of the toxicity of Anadrol and M1T, it is highly imprudent to use these for more than four weeks at a higher dose, and six weeks at any dose. For Superdrol, toxicity is not a great concern – little more than with M4OHN. So long as the results of the blood work come back favorably, i.e. if the HDL cholesterol is not reduced to single digit levels after several weeks usage, Superdrol can safely be used for longer cycles than 4 weeks. Otherwise, it should be used only for short cycles, or for short parts of longer cycles – obviously not in succession with M1T. I mention these issues because one of the things most of the testers mentioned is that they feel like they could run Superdrol perpetually: “I can run this forever” - “No, you can’t.” This would obviously be a bad idea.

Stacking
Unlike Masteron, Superdrol obviously works very well on its own. Anadrol is very powerful, but the problems with its use are evident. If you happen to get a lot of Superdrol, you can surely use it to great effect on its own, but given its limited availability, to get the most out of your supply, you will probably want to use it as part of a stack. Superdrol should stack well with pretty much everything, apart from those things which it begs to be used in the place of: such as M1T, M14ADD, DBol, Anadrol or Halo. There should be no need to stack this with another methyl. The only things even to consider this would be mild substances like M4OHN or M5AA, for example. As a rule, if you can find a way not to stack methyls, make the right choice. A low transdermal dose of 3-alpha is a very powerful pure androgen which could take the place of M5AA or MDHT. For bulking cycles, a stack with anything which aromatizes will work very well: Test, EQ/1,4ADione, Nandrolone. A significant amount of mass gains come from the presence of estrogen. Estrogen also stimulates white
blood cell production, aiding your immune system, having too little estrogen will predispose you to becoming sick. M1T flu anyone? For more of a lean bulk more limited aromatizers would work very well: 4AD/ester, 19Nordiol/ester, 1,4ADiol, Primo. For a major cut, a nonaromatizing choice is called for, such as very dry mass-builder and/or a pure-androgen to produce sick separation and vascularity: 1-Test/ester or 5aa/ester, 3-alpha, Masteron, or Tren. There are so many combinations, it is really up to you to look at what is available, decide what your goals are, and choose the most appropriate items. You simply need to choose a complementary combination with your budget and your goals in mind. Listed below are some examples, suggested in discussion with the testers. You should be able to discern their purpose. And there will surely be a good deal of discussion about potential stacks and their merits on the boards.


Superdrol + 1-Test + 4-AD + pure androgen + M4OHN
Superdrol + Test or Sledge Test
Superdrol + 5AD + 3alpha
Superdrol + 4-AD + MDHT + tren
Superdrol + 4-AD + tren
Superdrol + Test or 4-AD + Deca or Nordiol
Superdrol + 1-Test or Fina + Test
Superdrol + 1,4ADD/EQ or 19Nor/Deca or M4OHN




COST/BENEFIT ANALYSIS


“There’s no way it can replace M1T.” So says the conventional wisdom about every new legal anabolic since the introduction of this famous mass builder. New substances have come to the market, and it is true that none yet has replaced M1T. What is also true, outside of the most outlandish circus-vendor salesmanship, is that nothing which has come to market has made claims to be a serious mass-builder, a true challenger to M1T. M4OHN and M-dien have received a lot of bad press, not because they are useless, but because people were expecting them to be useful in a way they were not. The pure androgens M5AA, and recently MDHT, were never intended as mass builders, but for strength, aggression, hardening, and maybe some modest dry gains. 1-AD, being related to M1T was impressive in its own right, but its cost put this posh wonder beyond comparison with its inexpensive brethren. M1,4ADD
could plausibly be called a bulker, but like its metabolite Dianabol, the gains from M1T by itself were more impressive and seemed qualitatively superior, even when M1,4ADD was used at an appropriately high dose. 

Superdrol is up against M1T. By now consumers of legal anabolics have accepted M1T as the bar by which all competitors are judged. But in fact the bar had not been raised so high as they think. The bar was so very low before M1T (overlooking the efficacy of S1+), and people had been numbed by insipid hype of the time. M1T astounded the masses in large part because lived up to its hype - hell, it exceeded its hype. In this environment, it made M1T seem a precious white rhinoceros. We have come to expect huge gains from a couple of $10 bottles. To see what the trouble with the praise of M1T is, however, just go back and dig up your receipts, in your head or in fact, and look at people’s journals, check out the blood work. How did people feel while they were on it, what were the gains like, what was the total cost of ownership, and has anyone really looked forward to their next cycle of M1T? The economy is misleading, both in terms of money and in terms of your health. When M1T was first introduced, the price was three times what it is now - even at the time it seemed extortive. Superdrol is appearing for the first time, and is the result of half a year’s worth of research and legwork to bring this compound from theory into practice. In a risky political environment, it had to be custom synthesized, with the cost of bringing it to market being very close to what M1T costs you. Yet the gains from Superdrol are comparable (check the logs, and if you use it send your own feedback). But whereas M1T produced size without comparable gains in strength, Superdrol gives both. To get the same kind of effects using M1T one would have to add enough 4-AD to counter suppression, and a pure androgen to get the gains in strength. Superdrol accomplishes this without the estrogen, and without the degree of androgenic effects. The actual gains are similar, with way fewer health issues. Superdrol’s testers were chosen by members of AnabolicMinds for their overall trustworthiness and ability to maintain a disciplined and logged training schedule. Each of the testers lived up to this. They ran Superdrol by itself, and they were not changing anything on the fly. Their results speak for themselves, and are very favorable all across the board. Superdrol is what M1T was hoped to have been. Superdrol sees this challenge, calling M1T’s bluff, and raises: “All in.” Designer Supplements is staking its reputation on the effectiveness of Superdrol – and this is no empty boast, because this company plans to be providing you with the best legal supplements for long after the ban.

If Anadrol-50 are with any justice dubbed A-bombs, then Superdrol capsules should come to be recognized as Smart-bombs. They are tactical
anabolic which has no less incredible results, minus the collateral damage. 



HELP A BROTHER OUT – THE REFERENCE POINT THREADS.


This write-up was compiled solely for the sake of informing the future user of exactly what to expect from Superdrol. Be sure to keep watching the testers logs as more information comes forth. Then, once you receive your Superdrol, participate. Please share your experience with everyone else using the Superdrol Reference Point Thread, in the Designer Supplements forum at AnabolicMinds.


Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1 Capsule
Servings Per Container: 90
Amount Per Serving
Methasteron 10 MG

Suggested Use:
As a dietary supplement, take 2-3 capsules daily.

Ingredients: 
2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one

Warning:
Men under the age of 18, women and children should not use this product

Store in a cool, dry place, tightly closed


----------



## oriansport (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh and It is half as anabolic as M1T so a dose of 20mgs instead of 10 is needed 30mg for the big guys.

A PH is NOT an active compound it needs to be converted into one in the blood.

A PRO STEROID is an active steroid that is legal for the moment.

This Is an excellent product if one is looking for a dry bulker with excellent strength gains.

I would personally run this instead of Dbol to kickstart my cycles. No Bloat minimal toxicity and huge strebgth gains.


----------



## oriansport (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmmm did not show now I can see it sorry Mods!


----------



## JoshF56 (Sep 27, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Bolasterone Is Perported To Be Seven Times More Anabolic Than Testosterone
> 
> The legal Bolasterone analogue is orally active in addition to actually 7 times more strong and effective than testosterone itself (some reports say 7 - 17% more powerful). In addition Bolasterone is also a 5alpha-reduced androgen (like Masteron, one of most effective performance enhancing steroids of all time), which means it cannot aromatize to estrogen, in addition to will not cause unwanted side effects often associated by means of pro-hormones and anabolic steroids (like gynocomastia, a.k.a. "Bitch Tits", acne, water bloat etc.) in addition to for the reason that Bolasterone is a 5alpha-reduced androgen this means no liver toxicity. All this makes Bolasterone safe, in addition to most effective pro-steroid available anywhere, at any price.


Found this and thought it was interesting:
Bolasterone (myagen) 
This was originally a popular oral steroid being used in Europe. It had functions similar to dianabol, but it has long since been discontinued. Several years ago bolasterone became the first big name counterfeit steroid to be internationally marked. 
Belonging to a group of steroids titled the DDR compounds, inferring they came from East Germany, this steroid was billed as the best drug ever made. It became very popular partially because several respected steroid experts were in on the production of it, and gave it rave reviews in their publications. Thousands of 30 cc vials of this injectable steroid were sold at a price of over 200 dollars a piece. 
It was said to contain ten miligram of the drug per cc, but it actually contained a low dosage of several domestic steroids mixed together. In the spring of 1986 the makers of this drug were busted. There are still at least three other counterfeiters using the bolasterone name: UCLA bolasterone, available in a 10 cc vail; new bolasterone, available in a 10 cc vial, and bolasterone depot available in a 50 cc vial. All of these items are the worst kind of counterfeit steroids made. They are worthless and dangerous. Many athletes are still taking these drugs. It is obvious that any item carrying a bolasterone or GDR label should be avoided.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Sep 27, 2005)

sorry but superdrol i feel is not even close or even comparable to anadrol......... ya u can read up on what it has in it bla bla...... but do u think companys are really gonna make it VERY POTENT....... i dout it.....  for example..if u ever got the chance to try store bought m1t compaired to really M1T from a AAS source u would know theres no comparison


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 27, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Why do you tempt us with these impossible to get substances?
> Now I want some bolasterone. I want it bad and I want it now.
> See what you've done?


well the possitive news is that i have leo about 3/4 talked into producing it again in the original strength which will be even stronger than the product red star produced last year that i had the priveledge of using a few times.  
i will see about british dragon possibly producing it also but not sure if it will happen from them.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 27, 2005)

JoshF56 said:
			
		

> Found this and thought it was interesting:
> Bolasterone (myagen)
> This was originally a popular oral steroid being used in Europe. It had functions similar to dianabol, but it has long since been discontinued. Several years ago bolasterone became the first big name counterfeit steroid to be internationally marked.
> Belonging to a group of steroids titled the DDR compounds, inferring they came from East Germany, this steroid was billed as the best drug ever made. It became very popular partially because several respected steroid experts were in on the production of it, and gave it rave reviews in their publications. Thousands of 30 cc vials of this injectable steroid were sold at a price of over 200 dollars a piece.
> It was said to contain ten miligram of the drug per cc, but it actually contained a low dosage of several domestic steroids mixed together. In the spring of 1986 the makers of this drug were busted. There are still at least three other counterfeiters using the bolasterone name: UCLA bolasterone, available in a 10 cc vail; new bolasterone, available in a 10 cc vial, and bolasterone depot available in a 50 cc vial. All of these items are the worst kind of counterfeit steroids made. They are worthless and dangerous. Many athletes are still taking these drugs. It is obvious that any item carrying a bolasterone or GDR label should be avoided.


the bolasterone i have used recently was very legit. only difference was the company that produced it changed the formula to make it less harsh on the liver since the original was very very harsh, worse than drol or halo,
it produced the best strenght gains i have ever gotten and my maxes were at their highest all time when on bolasterone.
there have been many fakes made of bola due to the fact that the original was stopped production over 30 years ago but to this day it is known as one of the best all time steroids.
there may soon be real legit bola being made since the 1 ug that had some last year sparked such an interest that it would be most beneficial for someone else to start producing it again.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 27, 2005)

Pincrusher, you are the man.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 27, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Pincrusher, you are the man.


not yet. least not till it is back on the market they you can openly proclaim that i am the man!!!!  wait we already have someone here who is iamdaman  LOL


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 27, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> not yet. least not till it is back on the market they you can openly proclaim that i am the man!!!!  wait we already have someone here who is iamdaman  LOL


Well, he should send it to a few MODS to test before he releases it for mass production anyway. 

Just because I'm a nice guy, I will volunteer my body as a test case in the interest of advancing the science of hormone therapy.


----------



## big o (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Now....I usually don't say anything but I've been asking for bolasterone for almost a year now.....The Pin confirmed what I asked for.....Perhaps on the first few batches I'll step up to the plate and be a guinea pig for this.....


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 28, 2005)

big o said:
			
		

> I've been asking for bolasterone for almost a year now.....


yeah and i have been using it for almost a year now   unfortunately my supply ran dry and now i have to use my powers of selling to talk someone into making it again.


----------

